# Time is running out for Duke in Mo. Shelter



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kerri, have you contacted the Golden rescues in MO?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I went ahead and emailed these Missouri Golden rescues, he looks Golden to me, not a mix.

[email protected] *Gateway Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc* St. Louis, MO
[email protected] *Golden Recovery Retrieving Retrievers Rescue Midwest *Blue Springs, MO

I did send an email to Dirk's too.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hes in the Kansas area...E-mail the rescues there...Thats 4-5 hours from us... and there arent a lot of transports around here.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Hes in the Kansas area...E-mail the rescues there...Thats 4-5 hours from us... and there arent a lot of transports around here.....


I knew Mary was out there somewhere and would have an answer maybe


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Plus since he is in a shelter where we keep our dogs we cant bring shelter dogs in for 10 days after they leave the shelter or animal control and our fosters are full.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Lets hope one of the ones in Kansas can help out


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think he is a GR too NOT a mix


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I went ahead and emailed these Missouri Golden rescues, he looks Golden to me, not a mix.
> 
> [email protected] *Gateway Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc* St. Louis, MO
> [email protected] *Golden Recovery Retrieving Retrievers Rescue Midwest *Blue Springs, MO
> ...


Thank you Missy for doing that I have not been able to email rescues in Mo or Ks due to my puter or internet is coming & going today! URG!!!

If anyone elase can do this I would apprecaite it!
Thanks again, Kerri


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed another place in MO and two places in KS. For some reason I don't have the two address M. posted. I'll add them to MO. I have another address for MO that's not listed.


----------

